# Wired2Fish and Kistler (fishing rods) Giveaway



## fender66 (Mar 25, 2013)

ANOTHER GREAT GIVEAWAY FROM OUR FRIENDS AT *W2F* and KISTLER fishing rods.

Be sure to thank them for their sponsorship here at TinBoats by adding in a "Thank You" in the comments section of the entry form.

Kistler Carbon Steel Giveaway
Believe it or not, spring will get here and when it does you need to have your gear ready to go. Water temps will be colder than usual in a lot of the country early and a shaky head will be a go to bait until it warms up. Slow methodical presentations need a sensitive rod and Kistler Rods wants to equip 4 Wired2Fish readers with the new 2013 Carbon Steel 6'-10" Medium Heavy Spinning rod for this technique. 
Weighing only 4.1 ounces this 38 million modulus graphite rod combines Fuji DPSM reel seat and AMTAK microguides with duralite rings for extra sensitivity. The power is medium heavy rod has a moderate fast tip and works well with lines from 12-17 pound test. 

Sign up now for a chance at these killer shaky head rods from Kistler by clicking the link here:

https://blog.wired2fish.com/kistler-carbon-steel-giveaway/

The giveaway ends April 15, 2013. Just fill out the form below, and you're entered for chance to win. Good Luck!
One entry per person please.


----------



## hueydr (Mar 30, 2013)

In.


----------

